# Room : réseau social privé



## frankdavid (23 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
Fidèle lecteur de macg depuis des années, j'aimerais partager avec vous une nouvelle app que je viens de lancer. 

Elle s'appelle Room. C'est un réseau social privé.

Le concept : On créé des Rooms et on invite les gens que l'on veut à l'intérieur. Chaque Room est un mur privé où tous les membres peuvent partager des discussions, des photos, des albums, des videos, des lieux, etc. Tout est permis. C'est privé.

L'idée est de permettre de maitriser sa vie privée sans pour autant s'empecher de partager avec les personnes que l'on veut. 
Exemples de rooms : room famille, room avec les amis avec lesquels on est parti en vacances afin de s'échanger nos photos, room avec ses collègues de travail, room sur la cuisine avec ses amis fans de cuisine, etc.

On peut aussi créer des rooms sociales protégées par mot de passe pour permettre à un plus grand nombre de personnes de rejoindre (idéal pour les anniversaires avec pas mal de monde, les conférences, les mariages, etc). Ce qui est pratique aussi, c'est que les membres d'une même room peuvent discuter ensemble même s'ils ne se connaissent pas. Un peu comme quand on rencontre quelqu'un à un diner et qu'on entame une discussion en aparté.

On a tous connu cette période au début de Facebook où l'on partageait tout avec tout le monde. On a tous connu également cet ami vexé de ne pas avoir été invité à votre anniversaire après vous avoir vu sur une photo "tagué" par un autre ami qui lui était invité ! Et je ne parle pas de la photo de soirée embarrassante sur laquelle certains de vos collègues de bureau sont tombés. Avec Room, sa vie privée est totalement maitrisée. Ce qui se passe dans la Room reste dans la Room !

Bref, je serais curieux d'avoir votre avis et vos critiques (ou compliments !).

Voilà le lien de l'appstore : https://appsto.re/fr/NpcV2.i


----------

